# [Test] Bertrand (trinkbare Mahlzeit)



## Aeton (1. Februar 2019)

Essen - für den einen ein Genuss, für manch anderen aber auch eine lästige und zeitverschwendende, aber dennoch notwendige Tätigkeit.
Einkaufen, kochen, abwaschen - all das benötigt Zeit, welche manche Menschen der Generation, die keine Zeit mehr für nichts hat, nicht mehr aufbringen wollen oder können.
Doch gibt es dafür Abhilfe?
In den letzten Jahren etablierten sich immer mehr sogenannte Pulvernahrungen, welche sich schnell und einfach zubereiten lassen.
Auch die Firma Bertrand hat ein solches Produkt auf den Markt gebracht. Meine Erfahrungen mit dem Pulver und ob es die normale Nahrung ersetzen kann, will ich in diesem Test teilen.


*Danksagung*

Zunächst möchte ich mich bei Bertrand für die Bereitstellung der Produkte bedanken.


*Verpackung und Lieferumfang*

Die Produkte kommen in einem sehr kompakten Paket, dessen Platz nahezu komplett genutzt wurde. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Lieferumfang befindet sich in meinem Fall neben einer Infobroschüre und den verschiedenen Beuteln noch der Shaker, den jeder Neukunde bei der ersten Lieferung kostenlos bekommt. 
Löblicherweise verzichtet Bertrand so gut es geht auf Plastik, nur der Shaker ist gegen Verkratzen in Plastik eingepackt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch die wiederverschließbaren Tagesbeutel kommen durch die Verwendung von Kraftpapier und Mylar mit wenig Plastik aus.
Bei regelmäßigem Konsum fällt so immerhin nicht dermaßen viel Müll an.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Während die Vorderseite Auskunft über Sorte und Geschmack gibt, findet man auf der Rückseite eine Anleitung zur Zubereitung und neben einer Zutatenliste auch noch eine Liste mit den Nährwerten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Was bietet Bertrand?*

Bertrand ist eine trinkbare Mahlzeit, die einen mit allen essentiellen Nährstoffen versorgt, die ein durchschnittlicher Erwachsener pro Tag benötigt. 
Das Produkt gibt es als Tagesbeutel bzw. vorgefüllt in praktischen ökologischen Einwegflaschen. 
Die Zubereitung geht schnell und einfach, sodass man seine Zeit anstatt in Einkaufen, Kochen und Abwaschen in andere Dinge investieren kann.

Bei den in drei Mahlzeiten aufgeteilbaren Tagesbeuteln füllt man sich knapp 200g Pulver in den kostenlos mitgelieferten und BPA freien Shaker. 
Anschließend wird dieser mit Wasser aufgefüllt und geschüttelt, worauf man seine Mahlzeit auch schon zu sich nehmen kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Besonders an dem BIO-zertifizierten Bertrand ist, dass die Zutaten der Produkte nur aus kontrollierter ökologischer Landwirtschaft kommen. 
Außerdem wird komplett auf synthetische Vitamine oder Mineralstoffe verzichtet. Alle Vitamine und Mineralien stammen somit aus echten Lebensmitteln wie Nüssen, Früchten oder Getreide.
Genauere Angaben zu den Zutaten lassen sich auf der Website finden.

Außerdem lässt sich Bertrand mit Fruchtsäften oder Obst mischen, um so mehr Variationen der Ernährungsform zu bekommen oder den persönlichen Geschmack besser zu treffen. 
Zudem wirbt der Hersteller mit den geringen Kosten von ca. 3,30€ pro Mahlzeit. 


*Erster Eindruck *

Öffnet man zum ersten Mal einen Beutel, bekommt man direkt einen Geruch in die Nase, der schwach an Heu erinnert und damit sehr natürlich herüberkommt.
Das sehr fein gemahlene Pulver kommt dabei mit einigen gröberen Nüssen und Körnern. 
Das Produkt wirkt zwar sehr hochwertig, der ungewohnte Geruch macht aber nicht unbedingt Lust auf das Pulver.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Praxistest*

Kommen wir jetzt also zur Zubereitung des Shakes. Für meine erste Erfahrung mit Bertrand habe ich die klassische Version im neutralen Geschmack gewählt.
Das Anmischen ist denkbar einfach:
Man füllt einfach die angegebene Menge an Pulver in den Shaker, wobei die grobe Struktur von Bertrand das 
Befüllen ein wenig schwerer macht, da teilweise ein wenig Pulver danebenfällt.
Danach legt man den Blenderball auf die Mischung, füllt die angegebene Menge an Wasser ein - fertig. 
Beim anschließenden Schütteln sorgt der Ball dafür, dass sich das Pulver gut im Wasser löst und dieses aufnehmen kann, was auch relativ gut funktioniert.
Trotz alledem fühlt es sich komisch und einfach falsch an, sich auf diese Art und Weise sein Essen zuzubereiten.
Trotzdem ist nach 2-3 Minuten stehen lassen die Mahlzeit fertig - einfacher geht es kaum.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Natürlich setzen sich mit der Zeit die festen Inhaltsstoffe auf dem Boden ab, weshalb vor der Einnahme ein erneutes Schütteln nötig ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ehrlich gesagt, der Shake sieht nicht unbedingt appetitlich aus. Trotzdem ist er relativ flüssig mit ein paar 
Klumpen, welche sich entweder nicht komplett gelöst haben oder einfach nur Nüsse oder Körner sind. 
Dafür kann der Geruch jetzt ein bisschen mehr überzeugen als am Anfang. Der Shake riecht nun angenehm nussig und nach 
Hafer, der erste Geruch wird nahezu vollständig in den Hintergrund verdrängt. Am besten zu vergleichen ist der Geruch mit dem eines frisch geöffneten Müsliriegels.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun der erste Geschmackstest. Der Shake ist wirklich sehr flüssig und damit potenziell auch richtig trinkbar, wenn da nicht die kleinen Nüsse wären. 
Somit wird aber auch automatisch ein zu schnelles Heruntertrinken verhindert, da man die festen Bestandteile kauen sollte. 
Folglich dauert die Nahrungszunahme länger und der Magen wird nicht so stark belastet.

Geschmacklich hat der erste Schluck wieder etwas vom Anfangsgeruch, erinnert aber auch an ein stark eingeweichtes Müsli. 
Der Geschmack ist ziemlich neutral und angenehm nussig, nicht zu süß und die festen Bestandteile bilden mit ihrem 
Eigengeschmack einen aromatischen Kontrast, der meiner Meinung nach bei dieser Nahrung notwendig ist, um nicht immer den gleichen monotonen Geschmack im Mund haben zu müssen.

Durch die sehr feine Struktur bleiben aber vereinzelt auch kleine Teile im Rachen und zwischen den Zähnen hängen und ein 
“Nachspülen” mit Bertrand geht nicht, da sich der Effekt dann gleich wiederholt. Es empfiehlt sich also zum Shake noch etwas anderes zu trinken, was den Geschmack nicht stört.

Mengentechnisch sind die knapp 750 ml gerade gut, denn den letzten Rest muss man sich schon irgendwie hineinzwingen, da einem der 
varietätslose Geschmack nach dem zweiten Glas schon fast zum Hals raushängt. 
Dazu kommt, dass die letzten paar Schlücke relativ eklig werden, da sich feine Strukturen am Boden absetzen, welche die Konsistenz dann eher schleimig machen.
Ein finales Nachspülen mit Wasser o.ä. empfiehlt sich also; nicht nur um die letzten Partikel aus dem Mund zu entfernen, sondern auch um den Nachgeschmack zu mindern. 
Letzterer ist meiner Meinung nach nicht unbedingt schlecht, erinnert aber an den nicht gerade hervorragend leckeren Geschmack.  
Der erste Bertrand Shake ist also zu sich genommen, Zeit für ein Zwischenfazit.

Leider kann ich mich mit dem Shake nicht ganz anfreunden. Wahrscheinlich vor allem dadurch, dass seine Konsistenz ein 
Zwiespalt zwischen “man kann die Flüssigkeit auf einen Ruck trinken” und “man muss bei jedem Schluck auch noch ein bisschen kauen” ist. 
Dadurch bin wahrscheinlich nicht nur ich verwirrt, sondern auch mein Körper, denn nachdem man den Shake zu sich genommen hat, hat man ein sehr komisches Gefühl von Sättigung.
Man hat zwar keinen Hunger mehr, der Magen fühlt sich auch voll an, jedoch hat man trotzdem das Gefühl etwas essen zu müssen, da der Prozess des Kauens usw. fehlt. 

Dafür spart man aber auch ungemein viel Zeit. Hier fällt höchstens die Auswahl von Pulverversion und Geschmack, die Zubereitung ist um einiges kürzer als die einer konventionellen Mahlzeit. 
Ob man nun wirklich beim reinen Essen so viel Zeit spart, sei dahingestellt. 
Sicher lassen sich die 700 ml schneller trinken als es dauert, einen Teller aufzuessen; jedoch verhindern die Stückchen eine zwanghaft übermäßig schnelle Einnahme. 
Dafür hat der Shake aber den Vorteil, dass man während des Trinkens auch etwas anderes machen kann, während das normale Essen die volle Aufmerksamkeit benötigt. 
Beispielsweise kann man am Computer arbeiten oder auch spielen und ab und zu immer mal wieder einen Schluck Bertrand zu sich nehmen, was auch hier ungemein Zeit spart.

Trotzdem wüsste ich nicht, ob ich regelmäßig Bertrand zu mir nehmen könnte, denn im Moment freue ich mich nicht gerade auf einen weiteren Shake. 
Trotzdem können die verschiedenen Geschmacksrichtungen mich gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen, schmecken aber leider relativ künstlich. 
Und auch wenn man diese Form der Nahrungsaufnahme mal überdenkt, verfehlt es irgendwie den Sinn. 
Das Essen fühlt sich an wie ein notwendiger Prozess und nicht wie eine angenehme und leckere Mahlzeit, auf deren Einnahme man sich freut.

Doch wie lange hält denn jetzt der Shake satt?
Fünf Stunden hielt bei mir der Zustand des Sattseins auf jeden Fall, ein richtiges und befriedigendes Sättigungsgefühl war es trotzdem nicht wirklich.
Zwar lässt sich durch Bertrand wirklich viel Zeit und Mühen beim Essen sparen, eine Alternative ist es für mich aus den oben genannten Gründen trotzdem nicht.

Trotzdem sollte jeder, der potenziell über solch eine Ernährungsform nachdenkt, Bertrand einmal ausprobiert haben. 
Mit einer Haltbarkeit von mehr als einem halben Jahr sollte sich auch bestimmt eine Möglichkeit finden, das Produkt ausgiebig zu testen.
Hat man hier eine für sich passende Pulvernahrung gefunden, sollte man sich trotzdem die Empfehlungen seitens Bertrand für eine sinnvolle 
Einnahmeform und -häufigkeit anschauen, welche im Folgenden betrachtet werden. 


*Kritik an der Ernährungsform*

Doch egal, ob einem diese Ernährungsform gefällt oder nicht, gibt es natürlich auch Kritik an dieser Art der Nahrungsaufnahme.
Denn in unserer heutigen Zeit ist essen nicht nur die praktisch-notwendige Nahrungsaufnahme zum Überleben, sondern kommt auch mit einem hohen gesellschaftlichen Aspekt. 
Die Vorstellung, dass wir irgendwann mit Freunden und Familie am Tisch sitzen und unsere Shakes trinken, wirkt doch sehr abschreckend und fremd.

Zudem braucht nicht jeder Mensch die gleiche Menge an bestimmten Nährstoffen, mancher mehr und mancher weniger. 
Diese persönliche Varietät kann Bertrand aber nicht bieten. Denn auch der Hersteller selbst schreibt auf seiner Website:
“Ein paar der Vitamine und Mineralstoffe [...] übersteigen die empfohlenen Richtwerte teils erheblich. Dies ist ganz natürlich [...]. 
Die Überschreitung der empfohlenen Richtwerte ist gleichzeitig aber auch teilweise sehr vorteilhaft. 
Da wir mit keinem Nährwert die täglich empfohlene Höchstmenge [...] überschreiten, bedeutet dies [...] natürlich keinen Nachteil.”

Ein Punkt der auch gerne vergessen wird, ist, dass auch unsere Zähne und Kaumuskeln etwas zu tun haben müssen, dass sie sich nicht abbauen. 
Um regelmäßiges Kaugummikauen würde man bei alleiniger Ernährung von Bertrand also nicht herumkommen.


Doch solch eine ausschließliche Ernährung ist nicht einmal der Sinn hinter Bertrand, wie der Hersteller auch auf seiner Website zeigt:
“Eine längerfristige und ausschließliche Ernährung mit unserem Produkt sollte jedoch wie bei Erwachsenen nur in Rücksprache mit einem Arzt vorgenommen werden.”


*Versionen*

Zunächst gibt es drei Versionen von Bertrand. Die klassische, nussig milchige mit Crunch, eine vegane Version ohne Zutaten aus 
tierischer Herkunft und schlussendlich noch die active Variante mit sanfter Textur und doppeltem Proteingehalt.
Ferner gibt es diese drei Versionen in den Geschmacksrichtungen Natur, Vanille, Heidelbeere und Bratapfel.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Fazit*

Mit einem Preis von knapp 3,30€ pro Mahlzeit ist Bertrand sicher eine sehr günstige Art und Weise der Nahrungsaufnahme, kann und sollte jedoch nicht dauerhaft praktiziert werden. 
Empfehlenswert ist aber generell erst einmal ein Ausprobieren des Pulvers, denn Geschmäcker sind verschieden. Ist diese Hürde überwunden, kann man sich auf jeden Fall auf eine 
Zeitersparnis bei der Nahrungszubereitung freuen. Dennoch sollte Gefahren wie Nährstoffmangel, Abbau des Kaumuskels und soziale Vereinsamung nicht vernachlässigt werden.

Vor allem aber ist Bertrand aufgrund der genannten “Gefahren” nicht als Ersatz der kompletten Nahrung gedacht.
Wer Bertrand allerdings als Ersatz einer Mahlzeit am Tag oder als schnelles, alternatives Frühstück einsetzten will, kommt hier voll auf seine Kosten.

Uneingeschränkt kann man Bertrand aufgrund des persönlichen Geschmacks leider nicht empfehlen, hier muss jeder das Pulver erst einmal ausprobieren und dann entscheiden, ob das Produkt etwas für einen ist.


*Links*

Hier kommt ihr zu Bertrand
BERTRAND | Alle Empfohlenen Nährstoffe Die Du Brauchst!

Und hier zu dem Klassikerpaket mit 21 Mahlzeiten und Shaker
BERTRAND – 21 Mahlzeiten – BIO | BERTRAND


----------



## wuselsurfer (1. Februar 2019)

Was bekommst Du für die Werbung?


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Februar 2019)

Wenn durchaus kritische Passagen zu lesen sind wie 


> da einem der varietätslose Geschmack nach dem zweiten Glas schon fast zum Hals raushängt.
> Dazu kommt, dass die letzten paar Schlücke relativ eklig werden
> Uneingeschränkt kann man Bertrand aufgrund des persönlichen Geschmacks leider nicht empfehlen


würde ich das nicht als Werbung ansehen sondern durchaus als kritischen Test. 

Die Frage ist eher, was ein Test eines solchen Produktes in einem Technikforum zu suchen hat bzw. ob es nicht sinnvollere Plattformen gibt mit passenderer Zielgruppe als PCGHX.


----------



## RyzA (1. Februar 2019)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Die Frage ist eher, was ein Test eines solchen Produktes in einem Technikforum zu suchen hat bzw. ob es nicht sinnvollere Plattformen gibt mit passenderer Zielgruppe als PCGHX.


Und dann noch soviel Arbeit damit gemacht. Schade.


----------



## MircoSfot (1. Februar 2019)

Ich steig direkt ein ins Geschäft! Sägemehl für 40€ die Packung! YEAHHHHHHHHH get rich or die try´n


----------



## wuselsurfer (2. Februar 2019)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenn durchaus kritische Passagen zu lesen sind wie
> 
> würde ich das nicht als Werbung ansehen sondern durchaus als kritischen Test.


 So weit bin ich gar nicht gekommen.

Der Beitrag ist aber hier völlig deplaziert.


----------



## Ion (2. Februar 2019)

MircoSfot schrieb:


> Ich steig direkt ein ins Geschäft! Sägemehl für 40€ die Packung! YEAHHHHHHHHH get rich or die try´n


Hat ja nicht lange auf sich warten lassen, bis der erste sich darüber lustig macht.

@TE
Ich find das klasse, dass du auch hier im Technikforum über sowas schreibst. 
Ein Freund von mir "isst" das ebenfalls, und der ist begeistert davon.

Würden das mehr Menschen machen, könnte man sich den ein oder anderen Besuch beim Arzt sparen.


----------

